# AMOXICLLIN AND CALPO, MEDISED



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi

My baby is 11 months and has been given amoxicillin as he has a ear infection, can i mix the amoxicillian with  medised or calpo, nurofen as his been feeling poorly plus he is teething...? can he have both at same time. Also does amoxicllian need to be taken on a empty or full belly, same with the other medicines.??

Thanks so much
shye


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Shye,

Sorry not to answer before now but been on holiday and had internet problems on return (changed ISP last month and had nightmare with connection ever since    )

You can't mix the amoxil together with the other drugs but you can give them seperately one after the other. With the amoxil it doesn't matter when you take it, just make sure you try to space it out evenly three times during the day.

Hope the wee one feels better soon  

Maz x


----------

